# Preconceituoso



## MariaTriana

¡Hola a todos! necesito que me ayuden a traducir esto: "Ele é preconceituoso". Entiendo el significado, pero no sé traducirlo. Muito obrigada! ​


----------



## Vanda

Maria, se não tem uma palavra correspondente, use então a expressão "tener prejuicios".


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola María Triana!
Le estoy dando vueltas a la cabeza y no me viene ninguna idea válida.
No obstante he consultado un diccionario bilingüe y me dice lo siguiente:
_Preconceito_: idea que se ha formado anteriormente y sin examen; precognición; superstición.
De acuerdo con esto y con la anterior respuesta yo diría "_Él tiene muchos prejuicios_" o "_Él es supersticioso_".
A ver si te sirve.
¡Saludos! 
TT


----------



## MariaTriana

Vanda, Tombatossals, muchas gracias a los dos 

Sí, creo que forma "él tiene prejuicios" es la más indicada.

¡Abrazos!


----------



## spielenschach

Preconceituoso es una palabra que quiere decir «bota de elástico», poco abierto, espirito «acanhadodo», «tacanho»...


----------



## Tomby

Spielenschach: quando escreveu "_acanhadodo_" no queria escrever talvez "*acanhado*"?
Por outra parte, não consigo perceber a relação entre "preconceituoso", "acanhado", "tacanho" e principalmente "bota de elástico". 
Tacanho (em espanhol, _tacaño_) não é porventura em português "pão-duro"? 
Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## MariaTriana

Olá, Spielenschach! Mira, cuando yo digo preconceituoso me refiero a una persona que tiene prejuicios, que discrimina a otras personas por alguna causa. ¡Saludos! 



spielenschach said:


> Preconceituoso es una palabra que quiere decir «bota de elástico», poco abierto, espirito «acanhadodo», «tacanho»...


----------



## Dann

MariaTriana said:


> Vanda, Tombatossals, muchas gracias a los dos
> 
> Sí, creo que forma "él tiene prejuicios" es la más indicada.
> 
> ¡Abrazos!




O una manera más breve y precisa: él es *prejuicioso

*Aunque no entiendo por qué esta palabra no está en el DRAE si es usada por todos.


----------



## spielenschach

Tombatossals said:


> Spielenschach: quando escreveu "_acanhadodo_" no queria escrever talvez "*acanhado*"?
> Por outra parte, não consigo perceber a relação entre "preconceituoso", "acanhado", "tacanho" e principalmente "bota de elástico".
> Tacanho (em espanhol, _tacaño_) não é porventura em português "pão-duro"?
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Bom, talvez seja melhor explicar a ideia com um exemplo e escolherá depois o significado que quiser.
Vou dar um que podia ser real e traduz a ideia.
Numa vila x separavam na escola rapazes e raparigas e, para além disso, falar de sexo era tabú. O director, e os professores que o apoiavam eram «preconceituosos» (botas de elástico?) 
Um dia na Faculdade, na aula de Português empreguei o termo numa acepção semelhante e o professor aceitou.
Será que estaria certo?
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Tomby

Desculpe, mas eu ignorava o significado de "botas de elástico". 
Obrigado pelo exemplo! 
TT.


----------



## spielenschach

UM(a) BOTA - DE - ELÁTICO - será uma pessoa antiquada e avessa ao progresso:
«- Em relação à música e à moda o meu pai é muito *bota-de-elástico*; 
- Tenho namoro, e se fui ontem consigo ao cinema foi para lhe fazer o jeito, porque não sou nenhuma *bota-de-elástico*».
Pl. Botas-de-elástico.


----------



## spielenschach

MariaTriana said:


> Olá, Spielenschach! Mira, cuando yo digo preconceituoso me refiero a una persona que tiene prejuicios, que discrimina a otras personas por alguna causa. ¡Saludos!


Bueno, cada palabra tiene muchos significados!


----------



## nusa

Dann said:


> O una manera más breve y precisa: él es *prejuicioso*
> 
> Aunque no entiendo por qué esta palabra no está en el DRAE si es usada por todos.


 
Es curioso ¿no? 
La verdad és que yo no recuerdo haber dicho nunca "él és prejuicioso" más bien he dicho "él tiene prejuicios", a lo mejor és que no se puede decir "prejuicioso" y por eso no viene en el DRAE,je, je, lo digo sin conocimiento teórico.
Saludos.


----------



## Cezanne

He oído las personas usaren, no sé si bien para dicho contexto, el término "_*perjudicado(a)*_". Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

*Cezanne*: "_perjudicado_" é prejudicado, do verbo "prejudicar", ou seja, "danificar a uma pessoa". 
Na minha opinião, a melhor solução é a indicada pela Vanda: "_tener prejuicios_", resumindo, "_él tiene prejuicios_". 
Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## faranji

Estaría bien saber el contexto. En Brasil muchas veces se habla de _preconceito racial_. Y cuando se dice que alguién "é preconceituoso" en ese sentido, el equivalente en castellano acostumbra a ser simplemente que tal persona "es racista".


----------



## Tomby

Faranji: _Tas pasao! _


----------



## MariaTriana

Cezanne said:


> He oído las personas usaren, no sé si bien para dicho contexto, el término "_*perjudicado(a)*_". Saludos.


 
¡Hola, Cezanne! _perjudicado_ no es correcto, por el motivo que te ha dicho Tombatossals. Un saludo


----------



## Mangato

Nunca ouvi a palavra preconceituoso, mas com muita freqüência, ter preconceitos = tener prejuicios, (raciales, sociales etc): Sem dubida é
el tiene muchos prejuicios.


----------



## spielenschach

PREJUICIO (esp) - Acción y efecto de prejuzgar.
PRECONCEITO (port) - idea que se ha formado anteriormente y sin examen
PREJUZGAR (esp) - Juzgar de las cosas antes del tiempo oportuno, o sin tener de ellas cabal conocimiento

*PRECONCEITUOSO? QUEM, EU ? - SEMPRE estamos nos defendendo. Negros, favelados? Pra quê me preocupar? Homossexuais? ( Orgulho Gay, Dia internacional da Consciência Lésbica) que absurdo!


*


----------



## vf2000

Amigos, volto a essa pergunta porque estou precisando traduzir "personalidade preconceituosa", que em inglês seria "the prejudiced personality" e é o título de um capítulo.
Aguardo sugestões.
AXÉ


----------



## zema

Por aquí sin dudas diría *prejuiciosa*, incluso porque revisando los foros veo que es de uso común en muchos países. No sé por qué la RAE aún no la acepta; acepta en cambio *prejuiciada*, que supongo que debe ser de empleo muchísimo menos frecuente.
  Pero probablemente necesites un término que se utilice en España,  y por las respuestas de los foreros de allá deduzco que *prejuiciosa/o* no debe ser tan común. Esperemos a ver qué dicen. 

  Una búsqueda en _El  País_, sin embargo, da muchos ejemplos de uso, aunque claro está que no sólo escriben allí españoles. El primero, esta nota de Rosa Montero: http://elpais.com/diario/2005/11/20/eps/1132471619_850215.html


----------



## readorre

MariaTriana said:


> ¡Hola a todos! necesito que me ayuden a traducir esto: "Ele é preconceituoso". Entiendo el significado, pero no sé traducirlo. Muito obrigada!


traduccion "prejuicioso"


----------

